# Moschino Cheap and Chic-I Love Love



## baby_love (Nov 26, 2006)

This is my favorite scent EVER.  I love the Original Moschino Cheap and chic too!  the second one is so so.  but this one is just....orgasmic.  haha, does anyone else think this smells absolutely AMAZING!  I'm not sure on how popular it is, and I'm curious.

btw, it's the one with the bottle that looks like a toy....haha I can't describe it, but I think you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 26, 2006)

i love it too! (i love love) i get compliments on it all the time. i've got a back-up bottle just in case. it's my fav, i wear it almost everyday.


----------



## Katja (Dec 8, 2006)

*I smelled this one at Nordstrom a month or so ago.  It's def. a citrusy type scent, very similar to D&G's Light Blue.  Actually, if you want a less expensive version of Light Blue, I would recommend this exact scent.  I'm sure they dry down differently, but you might want to consider it if you're on a budget.  It's really fresh. *


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 24, 2006)

This is my favorite perfume. My mom and best friend have fallen in love with it recently, too.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 24, 2006)

It is my favourite too.  I smelled D&G when making my decision but it was too light for me.


----------



## meagannn (Jan 27, 2007)

this is one of my very favorite fragrances! It is so different from anything I have ever smelled.

Except for Light Blue, but as someone said earlier, the drydowns are different. my roomate wears Light Blue, and the first week I was living here i walked through the hallway and smelled it and thought 'Oh my God, shes already going through my stash!'
then she walked by and I smelled it on her, and she had the d&g bottle in her hand-- the smell was just slightly different, and I can't pinpoint it!

but I LOVE *I LOVE LOVE*


----------



## Holly (Jan 27, 2007)

I love it too! I got it for free at my store, because we sold out of it, and we only had the tester left, and since it was something we would only get once, they decided it could go to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a totally different smell, I looove i love love!


----------



## liv (Jan 27, 2007)

It is sort of like Light Blue, but it's more citrusy, so I like Light Blue better.  The bottle is so cute, if its the one I am thinking of, where it looks like Olive Oyl?


----------

